# Siemans



## sparks7 (Mar 29, 2008)

I joined Siemans from Marconi in 1954; Mr Leatherhead was a man in a million, a true English Gentleman!
I left the sea after serving for twelve years; anyone remember me? Robert (Bob) Clark.
I attended Wireless College, Colwyn Bay from Sept. 1945 to December 1946 and IMRC Manchester in 1950/51 to obtain my 1st class PMG


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Welcome to the site. You might like to see the earlier posts about this company, click on this link

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=27567


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Clark and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire.
I see you have had some help from the radio department already.
Plenty of us knocking about the ship so find your way around and have a good trip.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello, Just joined your merry little band. I worked for MIMCO but was only on 
Siemans equipped ships. RML Amazon, Aragon and Houlders "Swan River". All the ex Siemens R/O's had nothing but praise for them. Not too keen on MIMCO most of them! I spent most of my time at Portishead which was a brilliant place to work. In fact I live just up the road and its all gone now and replaced with an awful housing estate....
rgds Graham Powell


----------

